# Whic do you prefer??



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry for all the post, but i like making informed decisions when it comes to buying new things. Especially on a subject I am new to. With that being said, please let me know if I am posting my threads in the wrong place. Thanks..

Now to the question.

If you had a choice between these three guns, which one would you choose? Will be carried daily (own a pawn shop), shot at range, and used in home defense for the mean time.

Ruger P95
Ruger SR9
Taurus 24/7 G2

All seem to be around same price point. I have other guns I am looking at but at trying to seperate them by price range for the time being.

As always any other suggestions are appreciated. thanks

PS. couldnt seem to get a poll to post


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Your question has already been answered here: http://www.handgunforum.net/new-handguns-area/31501-taurus-24-7-g2-opinions.html


----------



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

Im not sure how that answers the question??


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Between those three, I would choose the P95.


----------



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

berettabone said:


> Between those three, I would choose the P95.


Any specific reason why? Thanks for the input


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

+1 on the P-95. Built like a tank, single/double action, extremely reliable, accurate, and has a fantastic warranty you'll probably NEVER need to use. The only downside is that they are heavy, but with the proper holster, thats not an issue. However, I would choose the Taurus over the SR9.


----------



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

Don357 said:


> +1 on the P-95. Built like a tank, single/double action, extremely reliable, accurate, and has a fantastic warranty you'll probably NEVER need to use. The only downside is that they are heavy, but with the proper holster, thats not an issue. However, I would choose the Taurus over the SR9.


according to the specs from the manufacturers, its only a .5 oz heavier than the SR9 and an oz lighter than the 24/7...is it just that it is top heavy? What holster would you recommend? I must say, your the first to say you would choose the Taurus over the Ruger lol..I am leaning that way my self..


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I would buy the SR9 from that list I would not buy either of the other 2 guns. The SR9 is a very reliable excellent shooting High Capacity handgun that works very well and is built to last. It is easy to breakdown and clean there are 100's of holsters that fit it. It can shoot for hours without issue and Ruger has a great warranty. The SR9 is by far the superior gun on that short list. In my opinion.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettabone said:


> Between those three, I would choose the P95.


Definetly the P95, if ONLY choosing from those 3.

I have owned two P95s over the years - bought them as beater guns, as they are the cheapest 9mm I will buy to rely on for self defense (around $300 here). They work fine.

I do not care for the SR9's trigger, personally.

And, I would not want any Taurus even if you gave me one.


----------



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks, for all the input guys..

Shipwreck: when you say you don't care for the SR9 trigger, what exactly are you referring too?? Or better yet how does it differ from the P95? The SR9 just looks and feels better to me than the P95, but I haven't shot either of them as the closest range to me doesn't have those as rental options


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I would choose the P95 because of all the things DON357 mentioned. I just purchased a SR40.....and so far, I like it....but it's the wife's firearm........


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SonnyMorales said:


> Thanks, for all the input guys..
> 
> Shipwreck: when you say you don't care for the SR9 trigger, what exactly are you referring too?? Or better yet how does it differ from the P95? The SR9 just looks and feels better to me than the P95, but I haven't shot either of them as the closest range to me doesn't have those as rental options


The P95 is a standard DA/SA trigger - with an external hammer.. The SA pull is not as good as a Beretta 92 or Sig 226 - there seems to be a point where it feels like you are at the breaking point, and then the pull goes a _little_ bit further before it breaks. But, you get used to it after a while. And, this can vary a bit from specimen to specimen.

The SR9 trigger, to make the explanation as simple as possible, works sorta like a Glock. But, just the feeling as it breaks. I do not like it. I have shot an SR9 a few times. Not every gun works for every body. I just couldn't shoot that gun nearly as well as I can other guns. And, even the owner of the one I shot didn't seem to shoot it as well as he could other guns.

After buying and selling guns for so long (selling one that I lost interest in to buy the next "must have gun") - ya gotta be careful on how a gun "feels" in your hand while you stand holding it in a gun store. I have bought guns that way and regretted it after some range trips.

By renting guns, I have bought many I liked... And, passed on several (being very thankful I got a chance to shoot it)....

Anyway - the P95 is built like a tank. But, admittedly, it is a bit bulky. I have know some who claim the P95 is their favorite gun. I always thought that was a bit strange - its a good gun and I rarely see negative comments about them. I just can't saying it would be a "favorite" if you have money to buy something higher end. But, it will give you a lifetime of function, with no problems more than likely.

The SR9 will probably do the same. I just don't personally like it, and I have tried to


----------



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

Shipwreck said:


> The P95 is a standard DA/SA trigger - with an external hammer.. The SA pull is not as good as a Beretta - there seems to be a point where it feels like you are at the breaking point, and then the pull goes a bit further before it breaks. But, you get used to it after a while.
> 
> The SR9 trigger, to make the explanation as simple as possible, works sorta like a Glock. But, just the feeling as it breaks. I do not like it. I have shot an SR9 a few times. Not every gun works for every body. I just couldn't shoot that gun nearly as well as I can other guns. And, even the owner of the one I shot didn't seem to shoot it as well as he could other guns.
> 
> ...


hence why I wish I could shoot some of these guns  though like I said, the range closest to me is newer and still getting a feel for the demand of certain guns for rentals..

we shall see what comes of all this..will be going to a gun shop to get a better "feel" for them..like I said in other threads, might just move up the price ladder and get an S&W or Springfield or such


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, you do get a "nicer" gun when you pass the $400 mark. Not to disparage the ruger...

Also, the 9mm Stoeger Cougar is a sub $400 usually (they have gone up in price in the pas 2-3 years -- they used to be like $330). It is essentially a Beretta Cougar. Beretta owns Stoeger, and they transferred the equipment to make the gun to Stoeger in Turkey. So, the gun is no longer made in Italy, but it is the same gun.

I had a Stoeger Cougar in 45 previously. Worked great. That is another DA/SA option - and an all metal gun if you don't want all polymer.


----------

